# Add A Circuit questions-remote and 12 volt



## moneylaw (Mar 16, 2015)

Are these the best to use?

https://www.google.com/search?q=cru...lder-ATM-APM-12v-24v%2F939551271.html;600;526

Having a hard time seeing what location these are.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

To my knowledge the only fuses that are accessory and go off with key off are the cigarette lighter circuits. There's two of them in the box, both 20 amp, and they are near the center. Either 6&7 or 7&8. Check your manual or the sticker on the fuse box.

Everything else in the interior box I think is hot all the time. I'm not sure what LOC is, but be careful what you tap into. I think the positive pins for all circuits are in the box. If you were to add a circuit to a point all the way to the right in the box near the bottom I think you would have voltage, and you wouldn't have to remove one of the factory fuses. 

Please verify things, as I'm not responsible for damage to you or your car. I'm not in front of the car, and it's been a while since I've poked around in there. 

I did a lot of voltage probing of that circuit box and the fuses when I did the heated seat install. 

Those fuses are being fed from relays in the main box under the hood.


----------



## moneylaw (Mar 16, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> To my knowledge the only fuses that are accessory and go off with key off are the cigarette lighter circuits. There's two of them in the box, both 20 amp, and they are near the center. Either 6&7 or 7&8. Check your manual or the sticker on the fuse box.
> 
> Everything else in the interior box I think is hot all the time. I'm not sure what LOC is, but be careful what you tap into. I think the positive pins for all circuits are in the box. If you were to add a circuit to a point all the way to the right in the box near the bottom I think you would have voltage, and you wouldn't have to remove one of the factory fuses.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information a LOC is a line out converted used to tap into the stock stereo to get a signal. As for the other fuse I found out that I do not have to tap into it only the cig lighter for the remote. I used fuse #6.


Thanks


----------

